# Semi Solid Oil Vs ArborCoat



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

One of my favorite products to use on an old deck has always been a semi solid stain. We have a lot of decks that get abused in NY, and stripping and applying a Semi-trans,etc does not always make sense. I love the semi because it will really cover up the old wood, and old semi if there is any - Without being so thick that it will peel up like a solid can after only a few years.

We always went for BM's Alykd Semi Solid (329). I love what that oil does for old wood.

We are now big fans of ArborCoat, including their Semi Solid. We worked with it a lot last year, and took the BM Certification. I wouldn't hesitate to use the ArborCoat latex on surfaces in decent shape - it would be my first choice.

My question is - for significantly older wood surfaces - would you still lean towards an Oil?

I feel with primers the answer should always be yes here, and tend to think the same with stains. The BM guys said use ArborCoat but I figure they are trying to move away from oil anyways. I have speced both ways on my bids this spring.

What say you?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I am moving away from latex on horizontal surfaces, just doesn't seem to hold up. Haven't used the arbor coat. My BM rep told me they were having problems with it on horizontal stuff. The oil modifieds are really coming up, I am tracking some decks done with Zar and some with flood. This will be the the forth year on a strip and restore deck I did with Zar. Still looks great. Haven't seen it in semi solid though. Both Zar and Flood are warranted for five years on deck floors


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Always oil and always semi-trans for me.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think arborcoat is overrated (and overpriced) for horizontal surfaces. 

I did a test deck last fall using a oil fortified acrylic solid. I'm looking forward to seeing how this type of product works.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I think arborcoat is overrated (and overpriced) for horizontal surfaces.
> 
> I did a test deck last fall using a oil fortified acrylic solid. I'm looking forward to seeing how this type of product works.


If its Sikkens Rubbol Deck it sucks the big one. That crapola peeled on my vertical cedar spindles.

Think I'm going to do the Arborcoat Semi Solid on my top rail and semi trans on the floor. See how that works out.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> If its Sikkens Rubbol Deck it sucks the big one. That crapola peeled on my vertical cedar spindles.
> 
> Think I'm going to do the Arborcoat Semi Solid on my top rail and semi trans on the floor. See how that works out.


Naw, it was a diff product. Ace brand. 

Be interesting to see how the arbor works.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Arborcoat has been pushed hard in New England, and I have not heard anything bad about it. I've used the semi trans a bunch and I have had no call backs.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

OK TJ because I'm such a dork. I redid the rails last spring. I did a few sections in the Rubbol Solid Deck, the other in Regal Select Low Lustre. Both over stripped rough cedar, obviously in the same color. I know that the Select should be primed, and I also know Arborcoat should have been used. So save me the beat down. Used the Select on my window casings and figured I'd give it a try even though its slightly outa mfr recommendations. I think it worked pretty good, and out performed the Sikkens even though I "thought" that would be the winner.

Sikkens Rubbol Solid Deck hybrid after 1 year









Regal Select low luster after 1 year









Can't get any more side by side than that. They're right next to each other, western exposure. Figured I'll redo them all this year unless I sell a ton of paint this summer and can afford some sweet metal rails.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The Thing about Rubol and the other Sikkens deck products is the specs are unrealistic for anything but new construction as you are supposed to coat all surfaces of a board, so unless you do every board individually all bets are off. I have tried using the DEK on top and underside of the deck but you can't get all surfaces, the idea is to seal out all moisture from the wood so the tough oil finish can perform . I have it las three years by doing under side too. Also seal out moisture under deck, vapor barrier etc.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

The first time I used it was when it was still the Details line. It began to fail within 12 months and I had to restain on my dime. 

I was hesitant for a long time to give it another chance, and opted for the SW Deckscapes instead, but since the only thing I buy at SW is brushes, I have used the Arbor Coat without problems for a few solid decks without problem.

That said, oil is the choice for anything but a solid, and rarely do I run across one that would not be better off being restored.


----------

